# ciò che volevo



## Tr05

Ciao a tutti!

Ho una domanda su questa frase di Freddie Mercury:

"Mi dissero che nella vita sarei potuto diventare *ciò che volevo*... Così decisi di diventare una leggenda!"

Si può dire anche _"...ciò che volessi..."_ (incertezza, possibilità infinite)?

Grazie!


----------



## bearded

Tr05 said:


> Si può dire anche _"...ciò che volessi..."_ (incertezza, possibilità infinite)?


Ciao
Sì, credo che _volessi _in questo caso si possa dire, in quanto qui ''ciò che'' significa ''qualunque cosa''.
 Facendo un paragone con la frase al presente, secondo me i modi e i tempi sono i seguenti:
- (nel presente) mi dicono che potrò diventare qualunque cosa io voglia (colloquiale: voglio)
- (nel passato) mi dissero che sarei potuto diventare qualunque cosa io volessi (colloquiale: volevo).


----------



## sarpantra

bearded said:


> Ciao
> Sì, credo che _volessi _in questo caso si possa dire, in quanto qui ''ciò che'' significa ''qualunque cosa''.
> Facendo un paragone con la frase al presente, secondo me i modi e i tempi sono i seguenti:
> - (nel presente) mi dicono che potrò diventare qualunque cosa io voglia (colloquiale: voglio)
> - (nel passato) mi dissero che sarei potuto diventare qualunque cosa io volessi (colloquiale: volevo).



Ciao @bearded , scusa, ma secondo me le 2 frasi (con "ciò che" e "qualunque cosa") potrebbero avere lo stesso significato 
solo in senso lato, solo grazie al contesto che ci è stato fornito, e se consideriamo la frase per intero.

Ma se prendiamo solo un pezzo non mi risulta che "ciò che" significhi "qualunque cosa", quanto piuttosto "quello che".
Infatti ho provato a ripetere a voce alta "Mi dissero che sarei potuto diventare ciò che volessi" e mi è suonata davvero strana.

Che io sappia "qualunque cosa" + congiuntivo , ma "quello che" + indicativo.
Forse è per questo che la tua ipotesi mi sembra corretta, ma non del tutto.
Un saluto a te e a tutti.


----------



## bearded

In fondo mi aspettavo questa obiezione, ed è perciò che avevo scritto ''*qui* significa 'qualunque cosa''. A me tuttavia la frase anche così non suona male con 'volessi'.  Forse suona più naturale aggiungendo ''tutto'':... tutto ciò che io volessi.
Ricambio i saluti ed auguro a tutti Buone Feste (sono in viaggio e non potrò scrivere fino a fine anno).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Concordo con le interpretazioni di Sarpantra e colgo l'occasione per augurare un buon viaggio e Buone Feste a Bearded; immagino che avrai modo di praticare alcune delle lingue che conosci, magari proprio il greco antico.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Io direi


Tr05 said:


> _"Mi dissero che nella vita  sarei potuto diventare ciò che avessi voluto..."_


----------



## Pietruzzo

pebblespebbles said:


> Io direi
> _"Mi dissero che nella vita sarei potuto diventare ciò che avessi voluto..."_


Questo ha un significato diverso, in quanto "sarei potuto diventare" sembra riferirsi al passato rispetto a "dissero".
Es.
Dissero che sarei potuto diventare ciò che avessi voluto ma mi era mancata la determinazione.


----------



## lorenzos

- *Ciò che volevo/volessi* non era determinato, infatti: *Così decisi*...
"Mi dissero che nella vita sarei potuto diventare *ciò che avrei voluto*... Così decisi di diventare una leggenda!"


----------



## pebblespebbles

Non sono affatto d'accordo con il tuo post n 7, pietruzzo. La frase l'hai terminata tu con accezione negativa .
Sfumature:
"Mi dissero che nella vita sarei potuto diventare cio'...
1) che volevo: lui sapeva gia' cosa voleva diventare quando gli hanno detto cosi',
2) che volessi : sbagliata. Congiuntivo presente con primo verbo al passato
3) che avessi voluto: non sappiamo se desidera diventare qualcosa quando gli dicono cosi', (potrebbe non desiderare  nulla), ma qualsiasi cosa gli venisse in mente, sara' realizzabile .
4) che avrei voluto : il desiderio di diventare qualcosa non e' ancora espresso quando gli dicono cosi', ma si da' per scontato che desiderera' qualcosa in futuro (immediatamente dopo, in questo caso).

Post scriptum :forse ho capito, visto che l'ho scritto sopra, cosa volevi dire, pietruzzo. Con "avessi voluto", la frase si puo' anche riferire a qualcuno che sembra mancare di stimoli. Ma non solo. Puo ' significare anche che chi pronuncia la frase non e' al corrente dei desideri dell' altro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

pebblespebbles said:


> Post scriptum :forse ho capito


No. Non mi hai capito. Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio. Il congiuntivo trapassato colloca la frase nel passato ripetto a "dissero".
Mi dissero che (precedentemente) sarei poturo diventare ciò che avessi voluto (sempre precedentemente) se (per esempio) non fosse stato per la guerra.

Una piccola precisazione:





pebblespebbles said:


> che volessi : sbagliata. Congiuntivo presente con primo verbo al passato


"Volessi" è congiuntvo imperfetto.


----------



## lorenzos

Forse è OT però...
""Mi dissero che nella vita *sarei potuto diventare*..."_
- sarei potuto diventare prima che me lo dicessero o dopo?
Con "*avrei* potuto diventare" cambierebbe qualcosa?
Grazie.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Grazie per la correzione! Naturalmente e' imperfetto "volessi".  Ma sempre troppo recente rispetto al passato di "sarei potuto diventare",quindi sbagliato. 

Quello che dici a proposito dell' anteriorita' delle azioni di "sarei potuto diventare" e " avessi voluto"  ripetto a "dissero" sembra essere una tua personale visione. Io le vedo entrambe posteriori. 
Ad esempio, usando gli stessi tempi:
"Il nonno di Mario mi disse che sarei potuto andare a pranzo da loro ogni volta che avessi voluto, perche' si trovava molto bene in mia compagnia". Le azioni suddette si collocano tutte nel futuro rispetto a "disse". A meno che non venga specificato una temporalita' diversa con un avverbio o un inciso. (suppongo). Non trovi? 



Pietruzzo said:


> No. Non mi hai capito. Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio. Il congiuntivo trapassato colloca la frase nel passato ripetto a "dissero".
> Mi dissero che (precedentemente) sarei poturo diventare ciò che avessi voluto (sempre precedentemente) se (per esempio) non fosse stato per la guerra.
> 
> Una piccola precisazione:
> "Volessi" è congiuntvo imperfetto.



A lorenzos:"Mi dissero che sarei potuto diventare... " dopo che lo avevano detto. 

" Avrei potuto diventare" non va bene, in questa frase.


----------



## lorenzos

pebblespebbles said:


> A lorenzos:"Mi dissero che sarei potuto diventare... " dopo che lo avevano detto.


Mi dissero che sarei potuto diventare un grande avvocato se quella volta mi fossi iscritto a legge invece che a letteratura.


pebblespebbles said:


> " Avrei potuto diventare" non va bene, in questa frase.


Perchè?


----------



## pebblespebbles

lorenzos said:


> Perchè?



Suppongo che non vada bene perche' l'ausiliare del verbo "diventare" sia "essere" e non "avere".  Si dice "essere diventati" e non "avere diventati".

No, scusa,  si sta parlando dell'ausiliare del verbo "potere"...

Quindi: con "potere",  entrambi gli ausiliari "essere" o "avere" vanno bene. Ma, forse, per consonanza anche con il verbo "diventare",  io preferisco l'ausiliare "essere", in questo caso.


----------



## Olaszinhok

pebblespebbles said:


> Quindi: con "potere", entrambi gli ausiliari "essere" o "avere" vanno bene. Ma, forse, per consonanza anche con il verbo "diventare", io preferisco l'ausiliare "essere", in questo caso.



È preferibile l'ausiliare essere, ma è ammesso anche l'ausiliare avere. Personalmente anch'io preferisco essere.


----------



## Pietruzzo

pebblespebbles said:


> Le azioni suddette si collocano tutte nel futuro rispetto a "disse". A meno che non venga specificato una temporalita' diversa con un avverbio o un inciso. (suppongo).


Non so. Avendo il condizionale passato anche la funzione di futuro nel passato è il contesto che fa capire. Nell'esempio dell'OP la collocazione nel futuro rispetto alla principale è evidente con  "ciò che volevo / avrei voluto", ambigua con "avessi voluto". Riguardo a "volessi" non sono sicuro che sia sbagliato ma lo eviterei comunque, così come eviterei "avrei potuto". Credo di aver detto tutto. Buon Natale.


----------



## bearded

Tornato dal mio viaggio, ho letto le risposte successive alle mie e debbo dire che mi trovo quasi al 100% d'accordo con quanto ha scritto Pietruzzo. In particolare trovo giusta la sua osservazione sulle ''priorità'' che nascerebbero usando ''avessi voluto''. Secondo me ''volevo'' è la forma senz'altro più chiara ed idiomatica nella frase OP per indicare la contemporaneità tra il mio desiderio e ciò che ''dissero''. L'unica alternativa in un registro un po' più elevato può essere ''volessi'' (specialmente se davanti a 'ciò che' c'è la parola ''tutto'' (tutto ciò che volessi) la quale rende la volontà eventuale/indefinita, come se ci fosse ''qualunque cosa''):

Dissero: ''potrai diventare ciò che vuoi'' > dissero che sarei potuto diventare  ciò che volevo;
Dissero: ''potrai diventare tutto ciò che tu voglia/tutto quanto tu voglia/qualunque cosa tu voglia'' > dissero che sarei potuto diventare tutto quanto volessi (registro 'elevato');
Dissero: ''potrai diventare tutto ciò che avrai voluto'' > dissero che sarei potuto diventare tutto ciò che avessi voluto (priorità rispetto a diventare e a dissero).

Quanto ad ''avrei potuto diventare'', è sbagliato secondo la regola tradizionale (anche se purtroppo è molto diffuso) la quale dice che l'ausiliare dei verbi modali dovrebbe essere lo stesso del verbo al quale si riferiscono ('sono diventato', e quindi 'sono potuto diventare' - 'ho mangiato', e quindi 'ho potuto mangiare').


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Quanto ad ''avrei potuto diventare'', è sbagliato secondo la regola tradizionale (anche se purtroppo è molto diffuso) la quale dice che l'ausiliare dei verbi modali dovrebbe essere lo stesso del verbo al quale si riferiscono ('sono diventato', e quindi 'sono potuto diventare' - 'ho mangiato', e quindi 'ho potuto mangiare').


Salve Bearded e bentornato. In realtà la regola è un po' diversa.
Tratto da http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/verbi-servili_(La-grammatica-italiana)/



> Se però l’infinito è un verbo intransitivo, l’ausiliare può anche essere _avere_
> 
> *Era potuto* andare / *Aveva potuto andare* (= ero andato)


Comunque, come ho già detto, io userei senz'altro "sarei potuto diventare".


----------



## bearded

Ti ringrazio, Pietruzzo, del bentornato e della precisazione.  Ai miei remotissimi tempi la regola relativa agli ausiliari dei verbi servili era...inderogabile, ed alcune fonti ancora la citano, seppure ''attenuata'' (''nella formazione dei tempi composti i verbi servili prendono _in genere_ l'ausiliare dei verbi che accompagnano'' Verbi ausiliari, servili e fraseologici), ed io spesso dimentico che oggi molte regole sintattiche non sono più così tassative come un tempo.


----------



## pebblespebbles

bearded said:


> Dissero: ''potrai diventare ciò che vuoi'' > dissero che sarei potuto diventare  ciò che volevo;
> Dissero: ''potrai diventare tutto ciò che tu voglia/tutto quanto tu voglia/qualunque cosa tu voglia'' > dissero che sarei potuto diventare tutto quanto volessi (registro 'elevato');
> Dissero: ''potrai diventare tutto ciò che avrai voluto'' > dissero che sarei potuto diventare tutto ciò che avessi voluto (priorità rispetto a diventare e a dissero).
> .



Ci ho pensato un bel po'.
Sono intervenuta nel primo messaggio per rispondere a:


Tr05 said:


> "Mi dissero che nella vita sarei potuto diventare *ciò che volevo*... Così decisi di diventare una leggenda!"
> 
> Si può dire anche _"...ciò che volessi..."_



Perche' ritengo che sia sbagliato scrivere :
".. sarei potuto diventare cio' che volessi".
E, se proprio si volesse usare il congiuntivo in questa frase, dovrebbe essere un congiuntivo trapassato:
"..sarei potuto diventare cio' che avessi voluto".
Se si vuole usare il congiuntivo imperfetto  , bisogna cambiare il condizionale e usare quello semplice : "potrei diventare (tutto)  cio' che volessi".

Puo' darsi che la frase suddetta si comporti come una ipotetica di tipo 3, o che abbia una particolare costruzione dovuta alla introduzione di "cio/tutto cio' che" (anche bearded, nell 'esempio con il congiuntivo imperfetto, ha sostituito "cio'" con "quanto",  penso, non a caso),  oppure dal tipo di verbo usato (volere ). Io questo non lo so, ma, se qualcuno me lo sapesse spiegare,  mi farebbe un favore,  a questo punto. 

Perche',  se costruisco una frase simile,  con il congiuntivo imperfetto, e' chiaramente sbagliata :
Avrebbe potuto raccontare cio' che vedesse 
Bensi':
Avrebbe potuto raccontare cio' che avesse visto 


Sulla temporalita' del trapassato congiuntivo (che esprime un' azione antecedente al tempo passato riportato nella principale), avete ragione, in linea generale.


----------



## bearded

TR05: >..Si può dire anche ''ciò che volessi''?
Credo di avere spiegato a sufficienza la ragione per cui - secondo me - _nella frase in questione - _si può dire anche ''ciò che volessi'' (perché in questa frase l'espressione equivale a ''qualunque cosa io volessi''), e ritengo ulteriori miei interventi in questo thread superflui, visto che nessuno cambia idea...
Però chi considera giusto ''dissero che sarei potuto diventare ciò che avessi voluto'', ma sbagliato ''...ciò che volessi'', me ne dovrebbe gentilmente spiegare la ragione - specialmente se ammette che il trapassato congiuntivo esprime ''un'azione antecedente al tempo passato riportato nella principale'' (e dunque l'imperfetto congiuntivo non può che esprimere un'azione contemporanea a quella della principale..). Insomma per me si può dire ''divento ciò che voglio'' (o, nell'esempio di pebbles, ''racconto ciò che vedo''), e non soltanto ''divento ciò che ho voluto / racconto ciò che ho visto''...
Riguardo a ''quanto'', secondo me è proprio equivalente a ''ciò che'' in queste frasi.  Avrebbe potuto raccontare (tutto) quanto vedesse = ...ciò che vedesse.


----------

